# My mom & I attempted Sally Stitches last year



## mrymerry2002 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice job


----------



## Icy Feet of Death (Apr 2, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

What a great job


----------

